# My boys! x



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Just three photos of my gorgeous boys. Rufus and Basil truly love each other's company.  ............in the last photo, just to give you a guide, Basil is upside down with his head hanging off the sofa! 

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Karen– my heart leaps when I see animals who love each other. And it’s clear that Rufus and Basil really do. 

Basil has grown so much since we saw him! 

x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

So adorable!!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah how wonderful. Such gorgeous boys! It looks like Basil might be bigger than Rufus when fully grown! Fantastic! - I want another one!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Ah how wonderful. Such gorgeous boys! It looks like Basil might be bigger than Rufus when fully grown! Fantastic! - I want another one!!


I think it's probably just the angle of the photos. Rufus is still substantially bigger than Basil and is one of the biggest Cockapoos on the forum at about 20" to the shoulder. We're expecting Basil to be approx 15". Basil has grown though .....about time I got the tin cans out I think!

Karen xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh yes get the cans out! Rufus is a big boy! Nacho is nearly 22 weeks and last week weighed in at 5.3kg and is about 12/13 inches from floor to shoulder - so relatively small at the mo.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww fab pictures- clearly they love each other. x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh they are gorgeous boys Karen


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely boys Karen xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i love the one with their faces squashed up together, too cute!!! x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

They are just adorable! I really hope our two grow to be that close! At the moment it's all play fighting and toy envy - it would be great to have them this content with each other!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They are just lovely and such sweet pictures of them together!  xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

waaaaaa! so cute!  Makes me want to get Vincent a play mate


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Arrrr ... those pictures made me smile after a very busy day. They are just adorable :love-eyes:


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Great pics - so cute together! My two are cuddle-mates as well - which was a huge relief!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

What wonderful photos to share with all of us. It must be such a delight (and a relief) for you to see them together like that. Fabulous  xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely, lovely pictures.


----------

